# Negative pregnancy test - totally gutted



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello,

This is my first natural cycle after our 2nd ICSI and I was so convinced that we were going to get a miracle this month. I have an 11 day luteal phase - and my temps are high at 13dpo! Have even planned how I was going to tell my mam on Mother's day. 
But today, I have started spotting so decided to grab a pregnancy test and it is a BFN  

Just absolutely gutted. And then thinking why did I convince myself - when our chances are so slim. I'm such a fool to think that I would ever see a positive line on those damn pregnancy tests. Beginning to think that it's never going to happen. Got to pick myself up yet again and move on.

Jenny x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Jenny I'm soo sorry hun, has CfL given you any reasons why your initial treatment didn't work - and why you had no embies suitable for freezing.

Would assisted hatching be of benefit to you??  

Sending huge hugs
Sheila


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Jenny,

Just wanted to give you a big  

I was in a similar position to you last month - my first natural cycle after our 2nd ICSI was 34 days long, my usual cycle length is 26 days! Those last few days before AF arrived I had secretly began to think that a miracle may have happened and I was so disappointed when it became clear that it hadn't.

And I was angry at myself that I'd allowed myself to believe I may get a BFP - but we're not fools hun to hold onto that little bit of hope  .


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you both for your support  

I felt absolutely devastated yesterday - feeling a lot better today.
I totally convinced myself I was pregnant lol its crazy.

April: My cycle is usually 26 days too - and it was 39 days for me, I ovulated the day before AF was due !!. Lots of luck to you xxxx

Sheila: Hiya x No they didnt give us any reason. We are switching clinics now to QE, gateshead just for a change more than anything. Just got our notes from CFL and have found out I have borderline/sub-clinical underactive thryoid!!! My levels are 4.79 and should be between 0.3 and 4.7 and preferably below 2 if trying for a baby. Shocked that they didn't tell us as the test was the first thing we had done at the clinic!

Jenny x


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm sorry Jenny..

It's human nature to be so hopeful. Just wish it didn't hurt so much!

Wishing you lots of love & strength

Jules


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Wanted to pop in and say that I have felt exactly the same this month too and was swiftly put out of my joy by the arrival of AF. 

It gets easier as the days go by (until the next month) but we're strong


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

ClarissaN & Jules. 
Every month is the same, but sometimes it's worse than others x I still have lots of hope that one of the months will be our miracle 
Sending you both lots of luck,
Jenny x


----------

